# Roach droppings in refrigerator coils?



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Unplug the refrigerator, and you'll be safe. 

Be careful not to bend any pipes or pull off any wires. 

Cheers!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

doesn't answer your question - but you should a sticky insect trap in the area to see if you still have roaches and call your landlord for pest control if u see any stuck.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Keep an eye out and see if there's more roaches.

If there are, get both growth inhibitor and bait.

Adults will take the bait; the growth inhibitor will keep any babies from reaching maturity to reproduce. You'll need both. 

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=roach+bait+gel&crid=R5PD6YPQK342&sprefix=roach+bait%2Caps%2C191&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_10

https://www.amazon.com/Gentrol-IGR-Insect-Growth-Regulator/dp/B003Y663JE/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=2VQ21MYY9XXOA&keywords=growth+inhibitor+roaches&qid=1565703936&s=gateway&sprefix=growth+in%2Caps%2C185&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzSUM5OVczSk9KREZXJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDYwMTMxMTFKSDNCM0NJTDNWTCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNzMzNDQzM0haWUZKSjVYNDZITSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

As an added bonus, the growth inhibitor works on flea larvae, too! What's not to love? (I have six cats.)

The inhibitor is a hormone, so it won't hurt you or your pets; just be careful to spray it where it won't get wet and wash away. 

Let us know what you find!


----------

